# Bisque doll head w/ back mark



## RelicRaker (Oct 13, 2019)

Found this Victorian era doll head the other day. Anyone know what the backmark means? All Google's been able to tell me is that it's German and dates betw 1860–1890. Any additional info welcome.


----------



## otto (Oct 14, 2019)

Some of the heads have a # to indicate the size of the Doll. Did you find the glass eyes ?


----------



## otto (Oct 14, 2019)

*glass eyes*

Here are a pair of glass eyes I found with a German Doll Head like yours . They are very life like.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 18, 2019)

otto – 
I wish! Those are awesome.


----------

